# 2004 - 25Rss Outback For Sale



## JennsBabySky (Jan 19, 2005)

Rarely used 2004 25rss for sale. Includes dual 6 volt batteries, collapsible DirecTV satellite, some kitchen items, 13" TV/DVD combo included. Awning fabric needs replacement. Outside stickers pealing due to weather. Love this trailer, but schedule just doesn't permit using it, used less than 15 times (original owners). It is time for another family to enjoy!

8.5K OBO
[email protected]


----------



## DeanHeck (Sep 9, 2010)

JennsBabySky said:


> Rarely used 2004 25rss for sale. Includes dual 6 volt batteries, collapsible DirecTV satellite, some kitchen items, 13" TV/DVD combo included. Awning fabric needs replacement. Outside stickers pealing due to weather. Love this trailer, but schedule just doesn't permit using it, used less than 15 times (original owners). It is time for another family to enjoy!
> 
> 8.5K OBO
> [email protected]


Where is this located?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

DeanHeck said:


> Where is this located?


Post sub title says North Los Angeles. Not sure if that is definitive enough but seems like it should cover the location.


----------



## JennsBabySky (Jan 19, 2005)

DeanHeck said:


> Rarely used 2004 25rss for sale. Includes dual 6 volt batteries, collapsible DirecTV satellite, some kitchen items, 13" TV/DVD combo included. Awning fabric needs replacement. Outside stickers pealing due to weather. Love this trailer, but schedule just doesn't permit using it, used less than 15 times (original owners). It is time for another family to enjoy!
> 
> 8.5K OBO
> [email protected]


Where is this located?
[/quote]

Santa Clarita. Please let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## JennsBabySky (Jan 19, 2005)

JennsBabySky said:


> Rarely used 2004 25rss for sale. Includes dual 6 volt batteries, collapsible DirecTV satellite, some kitchen items, 13" TV/DVD combo included. Awning fabric needs replacement. Outside stickers pealing due to weather. Love this trailer, but schedule just doesn't permit using it, used less than 15 times (original owners). It is time for another family to enjoy!
> 
> 8.5K OBO
> [email protected]


Pending sale


----------

